# Canadian dog food companies



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Although I am Canadian, I do not know if we have stricter regulations. I do know, a few years ago Canada changed its regulations for dog food coming from the United States. There was period of time when I had trouble finding the American made food I feed my goldens, and there are some products that were never allowed back into Canada because their manufacturerers did not want to do the testing required to export the products.


----------



## Pup (May 12, 2012)

Love Champion!!! I feed my Chihuahua a rotation of Orijen and Acana and she does great!! Pretty soon I'm going to switch Rain to Acana. She used to be on Orijen LBP but I think it was to rich for her


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

puppydogs said:


> Anything wrong with them? (I'm in the US)
> 
> Read in a couple forums that the pet food industry regulation is not as high quality and vets have concerns of foods out of the country. But I also read that foods from Canada are more strictly regulated....anything to worry about?
> 
> ...


Horizon is good product. Petcurean is a rip-off, but the plant where it is made is ok. Nutram is good and Inukshuk as well. Inukshuk is a great food actually.

Champion is laughable, the plant, the marketing, etc.

Ingredient quality is generally worse so in many cases the higher end foods source from the US, as Champion does.

Of those I would give Horizon the thumbs up for quality, honest marketing and value. Horizon Complete would be my pick.


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

We feed all our pets "FirstMate" Pet food.

A smaller company on the west coast of Canada

We are happy with the product and the pets are eager to eat it.There coats look fantastic.


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

Hearts of Gold said:


> We feed all our pets "FirstMate" Pet food.
> 
> A smaller company on the west coast of Canada
> 
> We are happy with the product and the pets are eager to eat it.There coats look fantastic.


I hear excellent things about those foods. I like companies that don't stoop to how Champion markets and make honest foods.

It is not widely sold in the US.


----------



## Keragold (May 9, 2008)

Canadian pet foods as an industry are not highly regulated if all they want to do is sell in Canada. However, any company that wants to sell into the USA, or as many do, Asia and the European Union, must meet the more rigorous standards set by the regulatory bodies of those regions. The EU is well known for having the highest and strictest standards anywhere, so you can pretty much be assured that any Canadian company jumping through all those hoops and selling into those markets is maintaining a high standard of ingredient quality and manufacturing practises.


----------

